# My Athletic Friend - 1-7 - by Weightwatcher (~BBW (multiple) Eating, Imagery, ~MWG)



## Observer (Dec 18, 2007)

_~BBW (multiple) Eating, Imagery, ~MWG_ &#8211; an athlete discovers the eating zone

*(Editor's Note:* Another ressurected classic - including additional chapters never before published on Dimensions)

*My Athletic Friend
by WeightWatcher (translated from German by Bellyrubber);
(Adapted for the current century by the Observer)​*
*Chapter One*

In the gym, Julia was my best friend. We spent a lot of time together, mostly playing sports. We played a lot of volleyball together, and she recently made the school's varsity basketball team. As of her Junior year she was 5'10" tall, and 139 pounds of pure muscle -- not an ounce of fat. She was the kind of girl who seemingly could eat whatever she wanted and not gain an ounce, which is why so many girls in our class were jealous of her. Of course she did avoid fast foods and a few other things.

I did too. I always tried to get in shape through sports like she did, but in the past three years it had gotten much harder. I wasn't able to preserve the type of figure I had when I was fourteen. When I reached my full height of 5'7" that year, I weighed only 106 pounds. Too thin, my mother thought. But that certainly remedied itself -- with puberty arrived a more feminine figure, and for a brief time I had the kind of figure I only dream about today. At 15, I weighed 119 pounds and had measurements of 33-22-33. I was in seventh heaven! But the pounds accumulated, and when each birthday passed, I had gained at least another 20 pounds, in spite of volleyball and regular swimming. 

At the beginning of this year, when I brought 165 pounds to the scale on my 18th birthday, , I was finished with volleyball -- I couldn't get to the simplest balls anymore! Since I finished with sports, my chocolate consumption climbed considerably. 

Julia, on the other hand, was still playing volleyball and was still on the basketball team. Puberty had only made her body more athletic, rather than furnishing it with layers of fat. I was envious. She had no double chin, no rolls of blubber on her waist, no wobbling rear end -- a dream! 
However, she was not so feminine. She had next to no breasts and only a hint of hips. In spite of that, the boys followed along behind her -- and I had a date every two months if I was lucky. But we got along wonderfully, and my weight played almost no part in our relationship. 

* * *

It was after the sports season was over and spring break was past the that Julia invited me to breakfast one morning. It was an egg scramble with beef and veggies plus toast and rolls. She was proud of her handiwork and wanted my opinion. She had spent the week with her Aunt in the country, and was talking enthusiastically about recipes and the different kinds of delicious foods she had eaten there. 

"My Aunt totally spoiled me! Every day at noon she cooked a real three-course meal, and sometimes we would still be eating into the evening. Imagine that! I don't believe I've ever eaten as much as I did last week! By the end of it, I couldn't fasten my jeans!" 

I guess she was admitting she’d gained something, but I couldn’t tell it. What was noticeable was a changed attitude. 

"I have the calorie-collector for both of us right here," I said, and patted my belly. 

"My Aunt has absolutely no respect for calories. I think she can't cook at all without cream!" 

"Isn't that the Aunt who is somewhat plump herself?" 

"Yes. She weighs 240 pounds, but she doesn't mind. Look, she gave me some cake to bring home!" 

Julia held out a large container with marble cake and fruitcake and took a piece of each. She had already eaten two rolls and three pieces of toast! That was new -- before, if she had eaten that much, she would have been full. 

"Hey, you're really getting into this, aren't you!" I had had to quit after one slice of toast because I couldn't fasten my largest pair of jeans this morning. 
"Yes, eating is fun! I wouldn't have thought that before. Do you think that I've gotten too fat?" 

"Oh stop! With your metabolism you can probably still eat whatever you want and not gain weight." 

"No, I gained two or three pounds last week. But as soon as I start exercising again, I'll lose it. That is, if I can lose this new appetite." 

As she spoke, she took another pieces of cake. Now I could no longer restrain my hunger. "Oh well, give me the box too. One pound more or less doesn't matter for me." 

"'That's right. . . only don't let it spoil your appetite,' my Aunt says at least three times every day." 

To end this part of the story, we finished breakfast just before noon, having eaten half of both of the cakes. We were so full that we both gasped for air and held our bellies when we got up. I had more to hold than Julia did. 

"I guess that this 'lunch' turned out OK," she said, then belched loudly and laughed. "I felt just like this all last week." 

On the way home, I noticed with a curse that my pants were giving me trouble. Naturally, I had to unfasten them so the cake could work its way comfortably into my stomach. Oh man. . . not a good day for my waistline! 
Julia had never been a big eater, but now I noticed it changing. She was eating more at school, and afterwards. And she did resume her exercising for the rest of the semester. But she was definitely eating more. The results did not appear to be showing though and I was bummed.

*Chapter Two*

Our Junior year ended and summer sessions began. No Phys Ed or sports teams there. The stress of homework, nervous teachers and stupid classmates were operating in full gear. And of course the classday is shorter &#8211; possibly because of school finances, possibly because of the heat and lack of air conditioning. Whatever, on the fist Tuesday, Julia and I were both finished with our classes by 12:30. 

"Hey, I feel like going to McDonald's. Do you want to come?" Julia was hungry again, something that was becoming more and more usual. 

"Sure!" At home I would just have stuffed myself again with cold pizza, so why not eat a small salad at McDonald's? I took the smallest salad and decided to pass on the dressing. Julia ordered two cheeseburgers, a large order of fries with mayonnaise, and a large Coke. She brought them to our table and complained about the homework she’d been loaded with. Internet or not she was going to have to go to the library and source an essay from actual books.

"You haven't forgotten your Aunt's motto, have you!" I commented, my eyes widening. 

"I'm just hungry today. And I'm sick and tired of the yogurt and granola my mom always gives me for lunch. Would you have thought that cheeseburgers could be so delicious?" 

"Oh yeah," I answered. "Look at me and you'll know the answer to that question." 

She looked surprised and shook her head. 

"Oh stop! I honestly don't think you're too fat, Bettina!" 

"I might agree with that if my body looked more like yours does." 

"No honestly. I don't think a few more pounds are so bad." 

"Well, just wait. If you keep feeding yourself like this, it'll happen to you too." 

"I guess so. I'm still a little hungry. I think I'll get something else." 
Believe it or not, she had devoured both her cheeseburgers and the fries! And I was still nibbling on my salad. . . 

When she went to the counter, I noticed for the first time that her jeans were struggling to contain a genuine butt, and her thighs were stretching the material to its limit. She really seemed to have gained weight. For the first time ever, she had something like feminine curves, although she was still a long way from being fat. But her ass did wobble a little -- it had never done that before. 

She returned with a Big Mac and a regular burger with some more fries and another coke.. "I couldn't decide. They both looked so delicious in the pictures on the wall!" 

And these two "calorie-bombs" also disappeared into her stomach in no time at all. 

"Oh man, if I ate as much as you, I would probably weigh 240 by Christmas!" 

"But you don't play sports anymore. I'll work off these burgers this afternoon jogging, no problem!" 

* * *

When I went by her house that evening, I saw a light on in the kitchen. Her parents were away again, and I rang the bell. Julia opened the door, munching on something. She turned red when she saw me. 

"Hi! I thought you’d be at the library or something. 

"Um. . . yeah. . . I don't feel so well, so I stayed home." 

"Too much to eat?" 

"No. I'm still hungry, whether you believe it or not." 

I could see through her tight T-shirt that she had opened her jeans. Through the opening -- I could hardly believe my eyes -- was a round little belly. The calories she was consuming were certainly doing their work. 

"You can't fasten your jeans anymore, can you!" 

"Yo mama!" she said, and rolled her eyes ironically. "Did you come just to tell me I've gained weight? Either come in and eat this casserole with me, or leave." 

I quickly decided on the casserole, which appeared to be made of egg noodles with cream of mushroom soup topped with cheese. Some microwaved frozen peas were in it as well, along with sliced mushroomns It was truly a joy to eat as I recalled how little enjoyment I had found in the dressing-less salad I had had for lunch. 

"Were you waiting for someone?" I asked, astonished at the amount of food. 

She blushed. "No, I've already told you that I'm hungry. I was planning to save some of this over as well." 

It became a very "nourishing" evening. Between us we ate the entire casserole while cheerfully helping ourselves the sodas in the fridge. When we had finished eating, we were stuffed. It was obvious to me that my belly had reached a record size, and Julia's waist no longer had much resemblance to its former self. Somewhat exhausted and unable to stand, we sat on our chairs. 

"I'm afraid that by tomorrow I'll have reached 175," I said with a groan and patted my swollen belly. “A new record for my weight chart. That is 70 pounds more than I weighed when I was fourteen years old!”

"You keep records on your weight?" Julia said incredulously.

"Sure. A girl has to know in which months she gains the most weight." 

"And which ones are those, usually?" 

"November and December. About ten pounds every year. Last year, I also gained at least nine pounds in October. It looks like it will be a really fat Christmas!" 

"I've never kept a record of my weight. I don't think I've gotten much fatter this year so far though. I guess since its spring and summer itsd safe by your account." 

Julia wasn’t the brightest bulb on logic &#8211;especially when it came to being in denial. She was enjoying eating I could tell, and who was I to argue with my gut that enjoyed it as well.

"But you look somewhat plumper than you were this Spring!" 

"Yes, I guess my jeans have gotten somewhat tighter. But I don't have any idea how much I've gained." 

"Then you should get on the scale. Right now!" 

"What. . . now? When I'm so full?" 

"Sure! I'll weigh myself too." 

She couldn't think of any more objections, and so we went into the bathroom where the scale was. 

"With clothes or without?" 

"When you want to know exactly, you have to do it without." 

She took her T-shirt off and slipped out of her jeans. And -- surprise! -- there was no way she was as lanky as I remembered her being in the locker room. Her thighs had become more substantial, and it was clear that the new weight wasn't muscle. For the first time, she had a real butt, with two round, yielding, wobbling buns. But that was nothing compared to the changes in her waist! Arched out in front of her was a globular little belly. A belly that had formerly been completely flat. If I hadn't seen her eating, I would have assumed she was pregnant. 

"What are you staring at?" she asked somewhat testily. 

"Well, you really have gained a little weight recently. Just look at your belly." 

"Yeah, I see myself. But I'm still a long way from having rolls of blubber like yours!" 

Now she was being unfair! First, she tells me that a few pounds more or less don't matter, and now she abuses me about my rolls. And it's not even true! I mean, my belly does form considerable rolls, but only when I have to sit down. At the moment, standing with tight jeans and a blouse that was too small, my belly looked spherical and quite plump. No rolls. Nothing hanging over the belt. Nothing. 

As I stood there in the bathroom and Julia took her first step onto the scale, it occurred to me that my bra had become too small. My boobs bulged out the sides of the cups! Small rolls of fat oozed out everywhere! And I had just bought the bra a few months before. Oh well, a few pounds will do that. 

The scale's dial swung back and forth, moving more and more slowly until it finally stopped just under 155. Julia gave a short cry and sprang off the scale. 

"That can't be right! I can't have gained sixteen pounds in the last three months! That can't be!" 

"Well, I'm not surprised, considering the amount of food you've been devouring! Besides, a few pounds more or less doesn't matter, as you said yourself." 

Julia was silent for a moment, but then gathered her senses. "I'll lose it all exercising. And now you get on the scale." 

Because I already foresaw how it would turn out, it wasn't so bad for me. I hefted my poundage onto that small appliance that has such great power to lift or depress the spirit, and took a deep breath while sucking in my gut so I could read the numbers. It wasn't just 175. . . it was 180! 

Immediately, I remembered all the meals I’d been eatingduring the past three months: the breakfast at Julia's -- that had added two pounds; the numerous clandestine visits to McDonald's for large orders of fries -- surely five or six pounds; my recent consumption of chocolate (I had "discovered" 1/2 pound chocolate bars and for the past two weeks made sure to have a "two day supply" on hand) -- again, five or six pounds; and od course the casserole and sioda fest we’d just completed. 

_"What I wouldn't give to rid myself of some of these pounds!"_ I thought.

"Well, how much is it?" asked Julia, from the edge of the bathtub where she had sat down. Did I detect a roll of fat on her waist? 

"170," I lied, because I didn't want to give her any more ammunition to attack me with this evening. "I haven't gained that much. Only five pounds since Spring." 

I was surprised about telling such a daring lie, and asked myself whether my round belly would betray me. But Julia was so depressed about her weigh-in that she didn't have any suspicions. Anyway, I was already so chubby that I could get away with lying about a few pounds. 

I tried to comfort Julia by telling her that, for someone who was 5'10", 155 pounds was definitely not on the road to obesity, but her mood couldn't be salvaged. She sent me home and wouldn't even let me help her clean up the kitchen. At home, I took a good look at my protruding belly in the mirror. For "only" 25 pounds overweight, it was really quite impressive. Before going to bed, I decided to finish off the rest of my chocolate supply. . .


----------



## Observer (Dec 18, 2007)

*Chapter 3*

Julia's shock over her weight didn't last long. Two days later, she was once again living according to her Aunt's motto. In her family's presence, she didn't eat particularly much, but whenever her parents were away or when we paid a visit to that famous fast food restaurant, then she stuffed herself. She wasn't satisfied with less than four burgers, and most of the time she ate one or two orders of fries. And, of course, she couldn't eat anything at all without lots and lots of Coke. 

In the morning and evening when she prepared her own meals it was the same. She had like a secret love affair with food and I was her buddy. She’d make French toast or pancakes with omelets, or chicken with mashed potatoes and this was in quantity. Sometimes we did it 2-3 days in a row. And in the hot days of summer there was usually ice cream after school.

“I’m probably gaining a few more, but it will melt away once basketball season starts,” she rationalized. She was enjoying eating and wasn’t going near a scale. 

In September she began to play basketball again Her eating had done amazing things to her! Her athletic body had developed a not-so-athletic layer of fat and gained some extremely feminine curves. For the first time, I saw her with noticeable breasts, and an obviously rounded belly swelled under her gym clothes. 

The most eye-catching thing was her fatter ass, which could barely fit in her shorts. Whenever she ran, it wobbled back and forth to such an extent that I noticed several boys watching her buns rather than the game. And her thighs, which she had always been so proud of, had totally lost their tone. Her ample blubber wobbled whenever she walked or ran. 

But it wasn't just her figure that had changed. It struck me that she was having trouble keeping up with the flow of the game and that she fell behind her teammates when they went on offense. She didn't get the ball very often because she wasn't quick enough, and would stand gasping on the court because she was out of breath. 

At first, I was a little sad because her declining skills were obviously connected with her increased weight, but then I thought: she eats with so much devotion, why should she have to deal with the consequences? 
I waited after the game until she came out of the locker room. "It didn't go so well today, did it?" I asked sympathetically. 

"Not at all. Oh man, I've gotten so fat this summer I could barely bring up the rear and get anywhere near the basket so I could shoot." 

"You've gained quite a bit of weight in the past few weeks, haven't you?" 

"You can say that again. Man, I've gotten a real belly. Have you noticed it? I absolutely need new gym shorts. My ass has gotten so fat that I can hardly fit in these." 

"How much do you weigh now?" 

"I have no idea. I haven't gotten on the scale for a while. I'd guess at least 165." 

I suspected 180 minimum.

"Don't you want to try to diet? I think if you keep gaining, you'll be finished with basketball the way I was finished with volleyball. Of course, there is still McDonald's," I said ironically. But she didn't notice my tone! 

"Yeah, you're right. Do you want to go? I'm completely starved, and at home mom will only feed me salad and crackers again!" 

It took a double cheeseburger, a Big Mac, a regular cheeseburger and a large order of fries to fill that athlete's stomach. Also the obligatory Coke and a vanilla shake (because she "needed something different," as she said). I ate two regular burgers myself -- a mortal sin for my waistline -- persuading myself that, considering the "burger mountain" on Julia's tray, such a small meal was quite reasonable at McDonald's. 

Julia devoured the burgers with gigantic bites in record time, stuffed the fries in her mouth with both hands, and chugged her shake. Meanwhile, I had eaten only my first burger and, watching how she was consuming food, had lost my appetite. 

"Aren't you going to eat your second burger?" she asked greedily. 

"No, you can have it," I stammered, a little bit confused, and she quickly devoured it. 

"Are you full now?" 

"Finally, yes. But, still, maybe we can go by the bakery on the way home." 
"Well, anyway, you shouldn't wonder where this layer of fat is coming from, Jule," I said with a slight tone of warning. 

"I don't wonder at all. But tell me something. Is it normal for a belly to be as swollen as mine is now whenever you've overeaten?" 

Julia was so in love with eating that everything else had lost meaning for her. She wound up dropping out of basketball but instead spent her afternoons on the banks of the reservoir eating chocolate and junk food. Eating became her main -- if still secret -- occupation. 

I spent a lot of time in her company, but she also went to pizza and fast food places by herself, so that she could face her mother's dinners of salad with a stuffed belly. I remember her having me pull over in front of a donut shop and watching her go in for a box of pastries, her over tight capris giving her a sausage like look. But she seemed to revel in it. We shared a half dozen pastries and some milk right in the car - I say shared rather than split because I only felt like two but she inhaled four.

Her mom didn’t have a clue to what was really happening. She rationalized to her daughter that her weight gain was due to puberty, and that it would eventually reverse itself. And Julia just nodded in agreement.

*Chapter Four*

It was two weeks before Christmas when I finally persuaded Julia to go swimming with me. I had bought myself a new swimsuit to fit my increasingly voluptuous figure, and wanted to try it out. Julia noticed it immediately. 

"Hey Bettina, you have a new swimsuit! It looks great!" 

"Yeah, if I looked good in it, we would make a great team." 

"Don't be silly. . . are you bothered by a few little rolls?" 

"No. I'm just nervous that we might run into some classmates. Do you have a new suit too, Jule?" 

She had stripped and was standing in front of me in her underwear. I was amazed at how huge she’d become. She had gotten heavy boobs, and I would say that her waist measurement was in no way inferior to mine. Her belly was full and round, and it looked like she had just stuffed it with a few burgers. Wow! 

Everything on her was massive! I guessed that she must weigh almost 200 pounds, and couldn't figure out how someone could gain so much weight in such a short time. Our "weighing evening" was only two months before, and she had weighed only 155 then! 

Then she tried to put on her old suit. It was blue with red stripes up the sides, and she had always looked good in it. Not today. . . 

She was getting tired just trying to pull the poor material over her fat thighs. It was obvious she would have trouble getting the suit on. 

"Hey, stop! You're just too fat for your old suit!" I said, laughing. 

"Nonsense!" she snarled, and tried to force the material over her thighs. With great determination, she pulled it over her wide ass and then tried to pull it over her swollen gut. If I hadn't been standing right next to her, she would have given up trying to fit into a suit that was now several sizes too small. But now she wanted to prove to me that she could, with a little effort, cover her blubbery belly with the poor blue suit and also eventually capture her breasts under the stretched material. How she looked! 

Where her upper arms and thighs oozed out of the suit, rolls of fat formed; her belly formed a tightly-compressed globe; and her breasts appeared on the verge of bursting through the material. She was a "female Michelin Man" who would cause a scene at the pool -- I was sure of that. 

And she did cause a scene. Because of that, we didn't stay long. We ran into some classmates, who didn't insult us (something I am still grateful to them for) but whose eyes became as big as saucers when we both wobbled by them. Julia's appearance was now, let's say, "stimulating" for male eyes. After a few minutes, Julia also noticed what an "eye-catcher" she was, and we decided to leave. 

Julia wasn't at all happy, because she knew the time was past when most men would go on dates with her. And for one reason: she had gotten officially fat! 

After this experience, Julia changed her eating habits. No more "burger 
orgies." Only yogurt, salad, and crackers. The drop in caloric intake seemed to affect her -- she was really tired and seemed to lack the motivation to do anything. It took a great deal of effort just to drag herself to school every day. Whenever I asked her whether she wanted to have a burger, her face would brighten for a moment and then immediately darken. 

"I have to lose weight" was the only explanation I could get out of her. She also refused to wear jeans anymore. At the beginning of summer she had bought two new pairs of jeans two sizes larger than she needed. Now, she could barely fit them over her hips. Over her waistband hung a thick roll of fat, and I was sometimes afraid that her voluminous ass would burst her overstretched jeans. 

She stuck with the diet until ther Christmas break Christmas while she was at home. JHeer parents were attending a reunion in another state so she went off to visit her Aunt in the country. and I paid her a visit just before she left. I brought her a little present that she really should have opened on Christmas Eve, because it wasn't entirely without a hint of the "feeding cure" I thought was awaiting her at her Aunt's house. I would rather not have been around when she opened it! But she couldn't wait and opened it right away. 

Her face darkened visibly after she tore open the wrapping paper and opened the little package. She held up the gift between the thumb and forefinger of her left hand, looking confused at first, and then becoming furious. Uh oh, I thought, I'd better get out of here before it gets really unpleasant. 

"What do you call this?" she snapped, pulling the elastic belt to see how large it would get. 

"I thought you could probably use it over Christmas. You won't have a chance to buy new jeans there, and I think we both realize that you won't LOSE weight at your Aunt's." 

"But I'm not pregnant, my dear, and won't need an elastic belt." 

"Well, if your Aunt cooks as well as she did on your last visit, the results are bound to show up on your slender waist." 

Now she had to laugh. To claim that she had a slender waist was no different than saying that a walrus was made only of muscle and bone. 

"Well, you're right," she finally responded. "The food is bound to be substantial at Aunt Jutta's. And I'm liable to gain a pound or two before I come home." 

"How has your diet been going so far? You haven't been eating anything at all!" 

"In the past three weeks, I've lost thirteen pounds, believe it or not. Now I'm down to 184." 

"So you were up to 197?" 

"Yeah. You saw how fat I was at the swimming pool. I could only see my feet if I bent way forward! My belly isn't quite so big anymore. But it's been really hard. Most of all, when you would ask me if I wanted to go for a burger. I wanted to forget about dieting then." 

"Well, I wish you a good appetite and a happy holiday. Eat just enough so that I still recognize you when you come back. When are you coming back, by the way?" 

"On New Year's Eve. Do you want to come over then?" 

"Sure. I want to see whether you'll be using that elastic belt I gave you!" 

She laughed, and we both said good-bye.


----------



## Observer (Dec 18, 2007)

*Chapter Five*

At Christmas, my family did one thing above all else -- we ate. Morning, noon, afternoon, evening and night. My mother went to great lengths to feed us. She cooked one delicious meal after another. And, of course, she made too much of everything. She made enough turkey to stuff six people, even though there are only three of us. Somehow, I couldn't permit any of the food to be thrown away. 

There seemed to be not stopping. A roast appeared in the "pipeline" almost before the previous meal had been cleared away. The rest of the cabbage and the last two dumplings, which my Dad couldn't finish, disappeared into my stomach and began to send warning signals that my ability to consume any more food was now in the "red zone." 

The turkey/roast meal was at noon on Christmas Day. In the afternoon, we went to visit relatives, and I was amazed that there was already room in my belly for two pieces of cream tart. Of course, I got the following lecture: "Now Bettina, you've gained enough weight, haven't you? Be careful with that dessert. It has a lot of calories." 

The only thing I had to be careful about was the button on my jeans. Of course it was riveted, but it was already starting to tear away from the denim. I also couldn't count on my zipper holding. But I still couldn't resist reaching for a piece of apple strudel. . . 

In the evening, there was a cold buffet with everything my tastebuds craved: cold roast, turkey legs, lots of hard-boiled eggs, meat balls, a half dozen types of salads (also a noodle salad -- delicious!) and so on. And naturally, dessert! Three different kinds of pudding and chocolate mousse. I stuffed myself full of these desserts -- even though my day hadn't exactly been deficient in calories up to that point! 

After my third bowl of chocolate mousse, I again had to hear about how fat I had gotten. Well fine, so my belly had reached record size. That wasn't so strange after three heaping plates of roast, egg and noodle salad, and several helpings of dessert. I thought not, anyway. But my elderly Aunt Rosemarie couldn't resist needling me: "When I was your age, Bettina, I had a wasp-like waist." 

_Well I have the waist of a big fat bumblebee,_ I thought, though I didn't say anything. I didn't want to get into that kind of a discussion. 

The button on my pants held until we sat down in the car to go home. With a "RIP" it tore through the material and finally gave my belly the freedom it needed. I exhaled and listened to my stomach digesting. 

Needless to say, the food on the day after Christmas was no less substantial than on the previous day -- although there was less celebration surrounding meals. Finishing off the roast was an unspoken duty which we all devoted ourselves to. 

Why my mom felt it necessary in the afternoon to bake waffles smothered in whipped cream is a riddle to me, but we finished them off anyway. But I had second thoughts later when, in the kitchen I found no fewer than four empty eight ounce containers of cream. Each of us had consumed over a cup of pure cream, and I had probably had much more than that since I had sacrificed myself and finished the last two waffles! 

For dinner, mom warmed up some stew and, even to this day, I have no clear memory of what happened after that. Right in the middle of a second helping I suddenly became very dizzy. I was finally convinced that my belly couldn't hold another bite. I staggered into my room, laid on my bed, loosened my clothes, and was quickly unable to move. I assured my anxious parents that I wasn't about to die, and asked them just to let me lie in peace. Which I then did. 

After an especially restless night -- I could hardly sleep because my belly looked and felt like it weighed a ton, and rolled from one side of the bed to the other whenever I moved. I awoke the next morning dripping with sweat, and decided to swear off eating for the whole day. And for that day, I refrained from doing any further damage to my poor beer belly. But only for a day. . . 

Something had sure changed: the scale showed 197 pounds! Twenty-seven pounds heavier than the year before. A significant portion of this gain had occurred in the past few days. Man, was I fat! I felt infinitely fat and heavy. I weighed the same as Julia had before she began her diet -- except that I was three inches shorter than her! I couldn't get into my pants anymore, and I lost my breath if I had to walk up a flight or two of stairs. And I couldn't even manage a short sprint to the bus stop in the morning. 

In the days following Christmas, I thought often about Julia and her Aunt. 
Were things going for her the way they were with me? My belly was stretched tight by New Year's Eve. 

* * *

On New Year's Eve, I went over to Julia's house to see if she was back yet. Her mother answered the door. 

"Hello Bettina! It's nice to see you. I notice that Christmas left its mark on you too!" 

When she saw my confused expression, she added, " You've gained a lot of weight too, Bettina." 

I reacted quickly. "Why 'too'? Has Julia gotten fatter?" 

"'Gotten fatter' is an understatement." 

She came closer and whispered, "She's absolutely splitting at the seams. My sister Jutta fed her like a pig. Now she wants to eat like she did at her Aunt's! We've been quarreling about it ever since she got back. I just think she's gotten too fat! Look for yourself. She's sitting in the kitchen." 

Extremely curious, I went into the kitchen. On the kitchen counter sat Julia  defiantly eating straight out of a big bowl of chocolate pudding. I almost didn't recognize her! Her face had gotten rounder and she had a double chin. She wore her old overalls which had always been much too big for her. 
Now, her lusher belly could barely fit inside it. It curved buddha-like, straining the material almost to the bursting point. On her belly rested her newly-plumpened breasts, which were only encased in a tight white T-shirt and were barely covered by the overalls. Jule was noticeably fatter than during her "gorging phase" before Christmas! 

Julia had become a fat couch-potato, enjoying a sedate life of overindulgence. This fact was brought home to me when she didn't even get up to greet me. Instead, she just kept shoveling the pudding into her mouth with a big tablespoon. 

"Hi Bebbina," I heard the muffled greeting from her chocolate-filled and be smeared mouth. "Siddown." 

I did. Ive been telling my Mom, we girls are over 18 and have a right to be fat if we choose to be. Isnt that right?

I blushed, but before I could answer her mother left the room.

She swallowed some more pudding and asked me quite bluntly, "How much've you gained?" 

It was embarrassing to talk so openly about my weight where her mother might still be listening, but Julia continued, "I've gained twelve pounds! Can you believe that? In just eight days, twelve pounds? That rubber belt you gave me came in handy. I wore my biggest jeans unzipped and kept them up using that belt." 

"You mean you weigh 206 now?" I remembered her pre-Christmas "diet weight" of 194 quite clearly. 

"Yep. And before the New Year arrives, I should be up to 210! Do you want some of this chocolate pudding?" 

"Sure," I said, somewhat resigned to fate, considering her current ravenous state. "Let's get fat together!" 

Fortunately, her mother apparently wasnt listening. If she had been I certainly wouldn't have likely gotten away with speaking so boldly. So we sat down, got our spoons busy, and soon the bowl was empty. 
Her mom wasnt getting any support from her Father. 

Its just a teenager rebellion phase. Better a pudgy daughter than one with tattoos and body piercing  or being on drugs. hed said. Her always was the practical one.

Since Julia's parents were leaving for a New Year's Eve party, and I had no plans, we spontaneously decided to spend New Year's Eve together. 

"Chocolate pudding and champagne is all we need!" cried Julia enthusiastically and sprang up from the table -- something I didn't imagine her capable of, considering her new bulk. "I'll make some more pudding and chill the champagne." 

"Tell me," she spun around suddenly, "how much you've gained since Christmas. You're looking pretty rotund yourself!" 

"I don't know exactly, because I didn't weigh myself on Christmas. But since the middle of December I've gained about eighteen pounds. Now I weigh about 207." 

"Wow! The way you look, I would have guessed 220. Do those huge boobs give you a back ache?" 

No one had ever spoken so openly and directly about my bust, but Julia was right. In recent weeks I had had to buy bigger bras twice, and even these were becoming too small for my melon-shaped udders. Actually, I was interested in whether my bust or "waist" had the larger measurement. I decided that before the evening was over I would ask Julia for a tape measure. Come to think of it, I was also interested in Julia's measurements. . . 

"The chocolate pudding is ready," said Julia, and took the huge pot off the stove -- it was the pot her mom used to cook noodles. "It holds over a gallon!" 

"Won't we be having anything else to eat?" 

She puzzled over this for a moment. "Do you think I should make some vanilla pudding too?" 

"No, I mean something substantial to eat. Pizza, pasta, chicken, fries. . ." 

"I think we have fries in the freezer. They're quick to make. And rthere are chicken and turkey pot pies in the freezer." 

She took out a three pound bag of fries and threw them all into the oven. "You think that's enough?" 

"For me," I answered with a stifled grin. "But what will YOU eat?" 

She laughed. "I see that we understand each other." 

It became a very fulFILLING evening. We devoured the fries until there wasn't a single one left. Each of us had eaten three pounds of them (we had cooked a second bagful) along with half a jar of ketchup and half a jar of mayonnaise! My belly felt ready to burst. But Julia threw a pot pie in the microwave.

So that we wouldn't get too dry eating all those salty fries, Julia had opened the champagne. Before we got to the chocolate pudding (our "dessert") the second bottle was half empty. It was such a wonderful, smooth champagne that it tasted like fruitjuice with bubbles. Except that fruitjuice doesn't have 12% alcohol. Anyway, we both drank the stuff just like it was juice, and soon were buzzed. Julia divided the rest of the bottle between our glasses and drained hers in a few gulps. When she stood up to get the pudding, she swayed a bit. 

When we had emptied half the enormous bowl, I remembered my idea about the tape measure. "Hey Julia, do you know your measurements? Bust-waist-hips?" 

"Naw, haven't measured myself for a long time. Used ta have a 31-23-31 figure or somethin' like that. But THAT is sure gone. Here, le's measure." 

She grabbed a tape measure out of a drawer and stripped off her overalls. 

"Wait, I forgot somethin'!" she cried, standing there in her T-shirt and panties. She went to the fridge, opened the third bottle of champagne, and took a swig. I emptied my glass with a swallow and felt the bubbles making their way from my mouth to my stomach. I looked at Julia, who was now fully undressed. 

Wow, she has gotten fat, I thought to myself when I finally saw her naked. Her belly jutted as far in front of her as her butt did in back. I've rarely seen such a plump and well-nourished body! If I hadn't known better, I would have assumed she was at least six months pregnant. 

"Now, measure!" she ordered me, and poured some more champagne down her throat. 

"Hey, you have to stand still or I can't read the numbers," I said, when I had gotten the tape around her body. It was tough to bring the two ends together because she was unsteady on her feet. 

"But I AM shtandin' shtill!" she said, slurring her words badly as she swayed from side to side. 

"Jule, just a little more champagne and you'll be 'sleeping in the New Year' on the couch." 

Her breast measurement was nearly 40 inches. About what I had expected, because her boobs were visibly larger than they used to be. But her fat had mainly accumulated in other places. For example, on her belly -- I had to unroll the tape to 47 inches before it fit around her blubber. Her firm round ass was her pride: not less than 49 inches! 

"Pretty voluptuous, Jule," I concluded when I had finished my work. "You've certainly been working on your figure, I must say." 

She couldn't answer me right away because she was once again guzzling champagne. "No, yer jus' skinny's bean-pole," she finally said. "Now'm gonna measure YOU!" 

I stripped out of my clothes and Julia fumblingly tried to wrap the tape measure around my body. After several failed attempts, she had the tape around my boobs and was trying to focus her vision so she could read the number. 

"I b'lieve 's 46 1/2," she slurred, and began trying to get the tape around my belly. "Forty. . . no, 44 1/2," she read off. My hips turned out to be 47. 

"You see? I'm not at all as fat as you are," I said triumphantly. 

"I said that 'lready! Skinny's a bean-pole!" answered Julia, collapsing on the nearest kitchen stool and draining the bottle with a series of long, slow swallows. She wouldn't be conscious much longer, that was for sure, so I quickly suggested to her that we finish the rest of the chocolate pudding. 

It was obvious, though, that she didn't want much more of it. In fact, she was trying to get up to get a fourth bottle out of the refrigerator. Since she couldn't stand, I had to get it for her. After we finished that bottle, we were both so wasted that I can't even remember how we got into bed 

*Chapter Six*

We were both hungover when we woke up on New Year's Day. Julia swore never again to eat chocolate pudding and drink champagne at the same time. Fortunately her parents were asleep. I couldn't even raise my head without difficulty. 

We also had a "hangover" where our eating habits were concerned. Julia's mother ordered her to go on a strict diet and I had reason to believe that, at least for a while, she would have to observe it. Eighteen or not, she was after all not emancipated yet. 

It certainly wasnt to be expected, though, that she will lose the 81 pounds she has added to her starting weight of 139 in about nine months. (Yes, she weighed herself on New Year's Day and had reached 220). She seemed pretty much finished with basketball, but that didnt seem to bother her much. And, if I knew Julia, she would eventually figure out some way to get around her mom's order to diet. 

I certainly wasnt going on a diet -- eating is far too much fun. And I have a New Year's resolution: to let no one or nothing spoil my appetite! 

When school started again after the holidays, Julia and I met at McDonalds. I ordered two quarter pounders with cheese, two large order of fries, and a super-sized coke. Julia just asked for a salad and glass of water surprised. 

"What's going on, Julia? Your momma's diet regimen applies here at Micky D's?" 

She gave me a nasty look. 

"No, it's not my mom. It's just that... that my old basketball coach called. The team's in trouble. They lost a bunch of players and they can't find replacements. The bench is no good. He asked me if I couldn't come back." 

"Does he know that, ummh... you've changed a bit?" 

"Yup. He has eyes. He already knew. People are talking. He said that I should try to lose 20 or 25 pounds from the 220 or so I am now and then start training seriously. That would take care of the other 50 pounds." 

"Sounds like a nifty plan you got there. But do you think you really wanna go for it, what with all the diet crap and all? And just look at yourself. If you go through with that you won't look as nice and well rounded." 

I perused her hefty upper arms, the big rolls of fat and flab on her waist, and then those heavy thighs of hers that likely measured as much around as the waist on a model type. 

"Bettina, I think I really do miss basketball practice. I mean, playing on the team always meant a lot to me, and we had a great time. And coach has done an awful lot for us. I really feel like I need to help him out." 

"Well, if that's what you want... But don't expect ME to go on a diet..." 

"No way. You want another burger? You look kinda hungry today," Julia smiled. 

"That'd be great!" 

It was her decision. I guess I could understand what she felt, but it sort of puzzled me nontheless. I mean, who was it that had stuffed her with all that junk food? It was her! I never had a problem going along with her eating binges, but it was I who had started all those diets, not her. And now she was turning everything around. Well, I wasn't going to make it easy for her, that much I resolved... 

*********** 

During the next few weeks Julia indeed stuck to her diet and visibly slimmed down as a result. Her flabby butt got firmer, her thighs regained some of the muscle tone, and her bulging belly got flatter. She was still far from her former athletic self, but she got to a shape that would at least allow her to walk on the court. 

We didn't see each other as often anymore as she was working out and jogging most of the time. Just to get to see her I invited her for dinner. And I mad an extra large pizza for the occasion, extra large and extra cheese. 

"Oh, I don't know if I should eat that," said Julia, and I could literally see how her mouth was watering at the sight. "I just had a candy bar that I shouldn't have had. But I really appreciate that you did this for me." 

"Oh, but it isn't just for you, girlfriend. If it's okay with you, I'll have a piece or two..." 

"Course," she smiled. "So you're still not cutting back? Don't you want to get in shape also?" 

That was the worst thing she could have asked. Over the last few weeks I had gained so much weight that I didn't know where to get the cash to buy new stuff to wear. All of my pants and shirts had gooten too small. My mom refused to buy me bigger jeans yet again on the account that I'd "stuff myself into a freaking stupor" again anyway. 

I really don't know where all the new flab came from, just that I'd been craving junk food all the time and that I'd been indulging myself. It'd had become a bit of a chore to heft my 225 pounds up the stairs as of late... So 

I guess you could say that I was a bit out of shape. But that certainly didn't give Julia the right to be the fitness judge. No way. I mean, just a few weeks ago it was her who was fat and out of shape! 

"Woa, Julia! I'm fine. I'm in great shape. It's just that I enjoy my meals and I think you should do the same!!!" 

Julia obviously had sensed my anger and seemed to want to make up for it. So she put away the big piece of pizza I had dished up for her without objection. 

"Yums. Very tasty." she praised my cooking and gobbled it down as if there were no tomorrow. 

"Have another?" 

"I really shouldn't..." 

"...but it tastes so good" I completed her unspoken sentence. "Go ahead, have another slice!" 

So I cut her the biggest slice of a pizza pie anyone had ever seen... 

"Hey... way too much. Think of my diet," objected Julia, knowing full well that she'd be unable to resist even that humonguous slab of dough and cheese. 

"Nonsense, Jules. You're already in such great shape. A couple more calories won't make any difference at all," I stated in a tone that I hoped, could not be denied. "Hey, want a drink with that? Coke? A brew?" 

I knew of her weakness for a nice, cool beer and suspected that she'd be unable to resist that as well. 

"Well, I really shouldn't, but, heck, I am already doing the pizza so I might as well have a cool one... yeah, give me a beer." 

I got her a 16-ounce can from the fridge and she downed it in big gulps. And then finished her pizza. 

"Man, that reminds me of last year. Remember when we made all those burgers, and then put them all away? That was way kewl. I really do miss that I can't eat the way I want." 

"So sorry, Jules. But the diet, that's what you wanted. How's the team? You back with them?" 

"Sort of. I'm still too fat to keep up with them, even with the second stringers they have now. Even those losers are still in better shape than I am. All I have to do is look at their muscular, lean bodies and I know why I am still so slow." 

"How much do you weigh these days?" 

"I'm under 200 now. Down from 225. 25 pounds less in eight weeks. I can really feel that, but it's nowhere near enough. Ive got to get down to 165, but that's so blasted hard." 

"You frustrated?" 

"I guess I am. I do keep my diet, for the most time anyway. I run three miles every day and work out with the team three times a day. Yet, after a couple of months of all this I am still the fattest one. That's tough. Really tough. -- Say, can I have another soda?" 

Sure. No doubt I was going to get her one. She got her soda and I got us some more pizza, too. As the evening wore on, Julia loosened up and the monster got smaller and smaller. She accepted yet another slice without objection. She ate with passion and only stopped to open the top button of her jeans and later the zipper to make room. A bunch of loud burps gave her some relief... 

"Hey, have I told you of Harold? It's been a few weeks, perhaps sometime after Christmas. We'd been on a few dates and then had this eveing at home. We both knew that "it" would happen that night. Harald was a foot shorter than I and likely weighed half as much, a little fellow for sure. But he was nice. So when I undressed his eyes almost popped out and his jaw dropped. He put his stuff on again and simply ran. Seeing me naked must have freaked him out! I was so fat then. Must have freaked the poor little fellow out of his mind." 

Julia smiled as she relived the expression on the poor little dude's face. 

Another reason for your diet seems to be that you don't want to scare off guys who go out with you. 

"True. But I also remember that that was the first time I had seen myself totally naked in front of the big mirror in the hallway, and that I loved my soft, round body. I loved my soft, spherical belly and I loved touching it with my hands." 

"So why don't you let nature take its course and let your body grow the way it wants? Eat and be merry!" 

"You may be right... But I cannot let coach down..." 

While downing her fourth soda we talked about old times and I went for another couple of bags of potato chips. Julia ate one all by herself. It was simply astonishing how much that woman could put away. She certainly hadn't forgotten how to eat, diet or not. Or perhaps it was because of the diet. All that starving had probably made her ravenously hungry. I suddenly felt the urge to test her limits... 

"Say Jules, you want some dessert? I have a bowl of chocolate pudding you know the one with the little pieces of chocolate inside. And I have some cream liquor somewhere, Bailey's, the real thing. What do you say?" 

Judging by what she had already eaten, Julia should have been more than full by now, but my offer was so tempting that she eagerly agreed. She was a couple of sheets to the wind by now, but I simply wanted to see how far I could go with her. In passing I saw that her belly bulging way out, almost like in the olden days. 

After the second heaping bowl of pudding, Julia was in a food zone After she left I finished off the chocolate pudding, celebrating my victory over Julia's diet...


----------



## Observer (Dec 18, 2007)

*Chapter Seven*

I didn't see her the next day, and also not on the day after. After that came the weekend and we met in the gym hall. I wanted to catch the game of her team, which was also her first game after a long hiatus. 

"Hi Julia!" 

"Hi Bettina" 

"Where were you yesterday and the day before?" 

"I was sick, believe it or not. I ate and drank so much at your place that I felt sick like a dog the next day. And even the day after. So I just stayed in bed." 

"I'm so sorry to hear that. Well then, perhaps you really should stay on that diet" (I could be really mean.) 

"It was you who made me eat all that stuff." 

"Me? No, no, that wasn't me. You simply chowed down!" (That wasn't entirely true, but it seemed to calm her down). 

"Be that as it may. I gained almost seven pounds as a result and now I am back up to 200. Two weeks of dieting down the drain!" 

"Really!? But now you're back working out and you'll lose it again quickly." 

"I hope so. Oops. Gotta go and join the team. See you later." 
The game was one-sided. The visitors went up 5:0 right off the bat and eventually won by 50:14. Julia's team was annihilated. I really didn't care one way or the other as I was too busy watching Julia heft her big body around the playing field. Even though she had been jogging so much she was still out of breath within minutes, sweating profusely while trying to keep up with the game. 

Soon she just lumbered around the middle of the field, making a few steps in this direction or that. Her outfit wasn't exactly flattering either. Her shiny blue shorts were too tight, showing off her big butt. And a good-sized roll of fat bulged out on top. Add to that her rounded face and her double chin, and you had one plump ball player. 

Julia was devastated after the game. 

"Man, I can't believe this. I was worse than in any practice. Unbelievable. Coach was pissed. What am I going to do? This is it. I am only going to eat salads from now on. I must lose that weight, no matter how hard it will be. 

I had a different idea. 

"Jules, you need to calm down first. Why don't you come over and we'll have some tea and talk things over?" 

*** 

I had no problem getting the downtrodden Julia to my place. And, surprise, surprise, I managed to find a big carton of ice cream in my freezer even before we had tea...." 

"Hey, Jules, I just found some vanilla ice cream. That'd be great with some chocolate sprinkles on it and some cream liquor. Watcha think? You want some? 

Julia's face lit up, but then she frowned. 

"Bettina, you know...." 

"Oh come on. Have a teensy little bowl. You can start that diet of yours again tomorrow!" 

"I guess. Well, some of that ice cream would really hit the spot..." 

Suddenly she was her old self again and the disastrous game seemed forgotten. I cut the big box of ice cream into four pieces and put one of them on each of our plates. Then the chocolate sprinkles and the liquour. Julia helped herself to quite a bit more of the chocolate sprinkles and poured a good bit more of the liquor. Her bowl was now filed to the brim with ice cream, chocolate sprinkles, and toppings. 

"Oops, I guess I overdid it a bit," she said while quickly spooning the chocolate-liqueur mix into her mouth so that it wouldn't spill of her bowl. 

Then she fell silent, sluring down her ice cream and chocolate and quickly emptying her plate. I watched her and it was quite obvious that she was getting over that nasty basketball letdown... 

"That was GOOOOD! Say, is there any more where that came from?" 

Of course there was. But the second half of the package was soon gone as well and I had to go get another carton (hey, I always plan ahead...). The ice cream, chocolate, and liqueur made for a very nice and happy mix in my own tummy, and judging by Julia's reactions I could see that she felt the same. Having al but forgotten about her diet, 

Julia filled her bowl for the third time with ice cream, chocolate, and strawberry topping. I approvingly watched as she put away over half a gallon of ice cream, over half a pound of chocolate and a whole bottle of Baileys within an hour. I guessed that each of us had put away approximately 5,000 calories... 

"That tasted sensationally, Bettine. Where did you get the recipe?" 

"Well, if you like ice cream, chocolate, and cream liquor, you eventually think of mixing it all together." 

"Makes sense. Cool. Any more ice cream?" Julia was now in her eating zone. 

"Sorry. All gone. But I do have a frozen cream pie that I could pop into the microwave. It'll defrost in a minute." 

"Great! I LOVE cream pie!" 

"Do you want some more cream liquor also? I think I have another bottle." 

"Sure!" 

Julia finished off the rest of her ice cream-chocolate-liquor mix from her bowl. "Next time we'll do this at my place. I can't keep coming over here and eat whatever you have." 

"Next time? Could it be that Julia had really abandoned her diet plans?" 

"Sounds good to me. Perhaps next time you can make us some of your world-famous burgers!" 

We both laughed. But I stopped laughing when I saw how vehemently she attacked the cream pie. Even after I was too full to even look at another piece, Julia kept eating and eating until half of the big pie was gone. She then leaned back into her chair and opened the zipper of her jeans with a groan. "Man, I'm stuffed!" 

Was that the end of her basketball career? 

*** 

The diet was gone. Julia now stuffed herself full with food as she had during her best eating times. She put away whatever came in front of her: junk food, pizza, cake, ice cream, chocolate, sweets. And she loved those milk shakes that tasted especially sweet and rich even to me. She put those away glass after glass. At home, she now only wore her sweats as all of her other stuff had gotten too tight again. She sort of tried to hide her new flab under a very loose T-shirt, but with curves like hers, that was an impossible endeavor. 

"Say Jules, you put on some weight again?" 

"I'd say that's obvious, isn't it?" 

"Yes, it is. But what about the basketball practice? I mean, you're... perhaps a bit too, let's see... out of shape for that, aren't you? 

"You can say that again. Coach kicked me off the team again because I was too fat. And that was when was under 200. So I thought, well, if I am too fat for basketball, I might as well eat what I like." 

"And by the looks of it, you've done just that. How much do you weigh now?" 

"Well, i haven't weighed myself in a while. But I'm sure I am back up to 220." 

"Hop on the scale?" 

"Only if you do, too." 

"Sure." 

Soo we went into the bathroom. Julia stood on the old scale which we had used last year to measure all the new pounds we had put on ourselves. The hand moved back and forth for a few seconds, then settled between 220 and 240. Actually closer to 240. 

"Jules! You weigh 232 pounds! getting mighty pudgy, old gal!" 

"Well, look who's talking. You get on!" 

I stepped onto the scale and the hand moved up to 210 pounds. 

"Aha! Not bad, Bettina. And considering that you're at least half a foot shorter than I am, it's really you who's the fatter one!" 

Okay, I guess Julia's waist wasn't any bigger than mine. In that department I am unbeatable. But she had doe a good job catching up, and her fat ass was considerably bigger than mine. 

"So Jules, you going to go on stuffing yourself?" 

"To be honest, I don't know." 

"If you want my opinion, continue what you're doing if you really want to get fat. However, if you do want to play ball then you should probably stop stuffing yourself like this." 

"So you do think that I am getting fat?" 

Julia pulled up her T-shirt so that it plainly revealed the roll of fat that was now covering her waist. Her jeans had gotten so tight on her... well, it wasn't really the fault of the jeans, it was just that her belly had gotten so much bigger, anyway, she now had not one but two rolls of flab bulging out over her waistband on the sides. And her belly itself hang down right upfront, down to well below a third of the zipper. 

"There's no denying it, Jules. You ARE fat. Whether you are TOO fat, no one can decide that except for you." 

"Nope. I am not. I am not too fat," she said after just a brief look into the mirror. "Heck, most people these days have a bit of a paunch." 

That was certainly fine with me, though she surely qualified for more than "a bit of a paunch." 

*** 

Since the newly fat (or shall we say, reconstituted) Julia looked in her clothes like a sausage in a skin, her Dad sprang for a new wardrobe, which her mom wasnt happy about but resigned herself to.. Julia was thrilled and bought jeans three sizes larger than what she had worn before, just so that she had a bit of room to grow and it wouldn't be so obvious that she had once again filled them to capacity. Good idea, only it didn't take long for her butt to fill even the new and larger pants to capacity... 

It was the beginning of March when a jubilant Julia greeted me at my door. 
"Bettina! Guess what?! I have a job!" 

"Awesome! What is it?" 

"It's down at Fred's Fast Foods! "Believe me, Bettina, a job like that is what I always wanted. I can make my own hours and the pay is great!" 

I had trouble uinderstanding how minimum wage and a free food allowance was great wages, but let the remark pass.

What that meant for me was that I had to go down to Fred's more frequently if I wanted to see Julia outside of the classes we still took together. Fred's did have great burgers and they prided themselves in having the best fries in town. Julia got used to the job quickly. And she quite obviously enjoyed the food there, as was increasingly evident judging by how quickly her new jeans got tight on her. Her butt literally ballooned and I wondered how long she could contain it in her cloths without getting a new wardrobe yet again.... 

Whenever she didn't have a customer to tend to, Julia went back into the kitchen just to resurface with her mouth full, still chewing. 

"Back there in the kitchen, Mike always fries up a few extra burgers. He's a cool dude. He really is. Always seems to know what I feel like having today. And then he goes and makes it for me." 

"But you're really getting fat now, Jules..." 

"So what? I still fit into the new stuff I bought and as long as I do I don't give a bleep how fat I get." 

But the "new stuff' didn't fit for very long. It happened on a Thursday about a month after we both graduated that the seams on her pants popped open with a very noticeable sound when she bent down to pick something up. She stood up, embarrassed, and quickly wrapped an apron around her by now quite voluminous hips. I caught a peak before she was done wrapping and saw how the flabby cheeks of her big ass quite obviously enjoyed their new-found freedom and freely swayed back and forth... 

Next time I saw her, which was the week before I left for college, Julia was wearing new and bigger pants. They fit her for now, but judging by how often she went back to the kitchen just to emerge with a full mouth, my guess is that she will quickly outgrow her new digs as well...


----------



## Forrest (Dec 18, 2007)

This is one of my favorite weight gain stories. I have written many stories by hand for myself to read and enjoy. I have written 7 additional parts to this that are as equally as long as the version found in the Weight Room. Not sure if I am allowed to put those up, because the first was from a different author. Plus, it would take forever to type it all out since I have to look at the keyboard to type. Plus, it is all lumped into one big paragraph. So that would take a lot of editing before it is posted. Just asking if it's okay to submit them in the future, if I ever put them on my computer. I also plan on writing new parts after the 7 I have written. Writer's block sucks. And I plan on typing some new stories too, and putting them on here sometime. I make up the story as I type it or write it sometimes, so I hope people enjoy them somewhat, when and if I put any old or any new ones up. Thanks for reading this and sorry it's so long. Goodbye for now everyone.


----------



## Observer (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, as you may have noticed, we now have all seven parts of the old version on public view. At least three people contributed to the current version so one more wouldn't hurt if its a really good idea. Weighwatcher, both the writer and the site, are gone this is as far as we know public domain material. My concern as a curator and moderator here would be to maintain or improve upon the original.

There are several ways to approach what you have in mind, depending on whether you to continue with the same characters, the same theme, or simply do something similar. My suggestiion is that you get what you have it into a word processor with some sort of paragraph division, then send it to me at [email protected]


----------



## TheShannan (Nov 11, 2021)

A classic!! Love the upgrade too


----------



## Skins87 (Oct 24, 2022)

This is a great story…I miss the old weight room.


----------

